# DEPARTAMENTO DE JUNIN: Entre la sierra y la selva



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La 2da y 4ta foto me gustan mucho


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Estas tresfotos son de Perenè, asì como dijiste q las fotos anteriores eran de San Ramòn. Estas son de Perenè, La mercedno tienemucho q mostrar, es màs conocida obivo por ser la capital dela provincia. Pero Perenè es màs grande en extensiòn y tienen màs paisajes naturales.


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Wow que hermosos paisajes, me gustaria saber como se llama esa catarata


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

cesarpoooool said:


> Wow que hermosos paisajes, me gustaria saber como se llama esa catarata


Esa catarata se llama Bayoz, y màs abajo, osea caminando nose cuanto, hay otra de otra forma pero igual de chevre q se llama Velo de Novia , y con agua pero no de la catarata sino del rìo q se junta con el agua de esa catarata, y porquer no la visitas si Chanchamayo esta a 5 horas de Huancayo.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Porque hace mucho calor y no hay malls ni cine jejeje (broma fresa), la verdad la meche es de la pm, sobre todo el kametza


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Chanchamayo said:


> Esa catarata se llama Bayoz, y màs abajo, osea caminando nose cuanto, hay otra de otra forma pero igual de chevre q se llama Velo de Novia , y con agua pero no de la catarata sino del rìo q se junta con el agua de esa catarata, y porquer no la visitas si Chanchamayo esta a 5 horas de Huancayo.


Claaaro, tengo planes para ir a Chanchamayo solo que se postergaron para fines de enero, pronto fotos de la rica selva de Junin :cheers: Todo el mundo me habla del famosos kametza se tendra que ir a conocer ! ! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

^^te la recomiendo


----------



## DcB '08 (Aug 5, 2008)

bueno, ya que nadie aporta....
FOTOS
Sapallanga





































Adoro todo el valle cuando esta verde(ese no es el rio Mantaro)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La catarata de Chanchamayo es de locura!!!!! La selva de Junín me llama mucho la atención.

Qué hermosos, verdes y calmados los bucólicos paisajes de Sapallanga. Siempre he escuchado de ese lugar, pero ¿en qué provincia queda?


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> La catarata de Chanchamayo es de locura!!!!! La selva de Junín me llama mucho la atención.
> 
> Qué hermosos, verdes y calmados los bucólicos paisajes de Sapallanga. Siempre he escuchado de ese lugar, pero ¿en qué provincia queda?


Es un distrito de la Provincia de Huancayo. no pertenece al continuo urbano(afortunadamente), pero queda muy cerca a la ciudad


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

QUE LINDA ES LA SIERRA!!!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

que buenas fotos, lugares donde todavia se respira aire puro


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

unas fotitos de un paseo en bici hace 2 semanas por ahi... (pedaleando de ticlio a lima)


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Buenas fotos esas curvas de Ticlio me apasionan


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ estoy seguro que esas no son las unicas curvas que te apasionan


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

* En la selva la vida es mas sabrosa  *

Unas fotitos de la Selva central , entre la merced y pichanaki
































































Cafe...










Clases en la selva 










Esta ultima foto es media preocupante...







Solo estuve un dia no mas y fotos de las ciudades no tengo , sera para otra


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

rasogu said:


> ^^ estoy seguro que esas no son las unicas curvas que te apasionan


Si tbn las curvas de la selva =P son mas interesantes


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lindo lugar... y qué vegetación!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

como avanza el thread, que buenas fotos.


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

*2º parte*


----------

